# SPSP Thursday



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like Thursday will be a good day to hit SPSP.. Im thinking about getting out after work and staying to about 930pm... who's game?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i was thinkin bout there choptank or kent narrows wat do you think


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Choptank maybe a good place for you.. Kent Narrows (for lures) may be a little early..


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ill prolly meet you at spsp then ive never fished it and need to give it a try . plus its a hr less than choptank


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I will be there on Thursday as well. MetroMan and possibly Mytmouse will be there as well. We were talking earlier in the week about hitting it up on Thursday. Most likeley we will be out there. We will look for the "short guy by the point" hahahahahaha


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Car is already packed...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll probably get there around 7 or so


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

You guys fishing lures or bait?


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

what time you heading there?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah the SHORT Guy at the point.. LOL... I'll probably get there around 4pm


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

R u providing bait ?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I should be getting there a little after you KMW. Im gonna be off work at 4 and probably shoot past Mr. Kims adn get some bloodworms then head on down. Hopefully that traffic wont be too bad. Are you targetting spot first for bait? Are there any croaker still being caught out there? If so I can provide some store bought shrimp .


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Me and the wife should be there about 7pm.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Dang!!*

I might have to show up to see how the real fishermen do it!!:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

same plan as last time.. spend the first 60 minutes focusing on bait then set up two rods and target blues


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Save some room for me guys, hoping to learn something:fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> same plan as last time.. spend the first 60 minutes focusing on bait then set up two rods and target blues


Kid ur the greatest....Im in


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> I might have to show up to see how the real fishermen do it!!:fishing::fishing:


BR
Swing thru there's nothing like fishing with a pro


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

i am planning to use a lamp out there because it gets soo dark- does that help or hurt fishing at spsp- i noice alot of people barely use any light at all


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

theone1232003 said:


> i am planning to use a lamp out there because it gets soo dark- does that help or hurt fishing at spsp- i noice alot of people barely use any light at all


I have a little head light, and I only turn it on when I need too.. also I try to use as little light as possible when it comes down to catching fish because I'm not trying to advertise that I'm catching something, because next thing I know people will me setting up next to me with like 5 rods.. but there has always been people out there fishing with a lantern so your good either way...


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Using a lamp is perfectly fine. It doesn't affect the fishing. A lot of people have lights the are strapped to there head and use it whenever they are baiting there hooks, taking a fish off then they turn it off after that. I use a lamp as well.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

So Snatcha are you implying that you always got the honey hole. Hahahaha! I do feel you on that though. It's not bad as long as they don't crowd up on you. If they are rude and crossing lines is when I have a problem. I know getting tangled happens at times and is a part of fishing but if you know that your casting skills are not up to par then have the courtesy to give others room.


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks guys- yea I fish with two rods and seem to have just as much luck with two than having 5 - hope everyone catches fish


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

I may be a little late getting down, but you guys mind if i join in?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Come on down!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

looks like everyone is coming except mytmouse lol


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

looks like its gna be a party any 1 gettn there early?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Foursteps24 said:


> So Snatcha are you implying that you always got the honey hole. Hahahaha! I do feel you on that though. It's not bad as long as they don't crowd up on you. If they are rude and crossing lines is when I have a problem. I know getting tangled happens at times and is a part of fishing but if you know that your casting skills are not up to par then have the courtesy to give others room.


hey man I'm not gonna lie I get it in lol.. but naaa I usually stroll up while someone next to me has been out there for hours without a bite and I have a fish on within the first 5 mins.. but naaa seems to have been working out like that for the last couple of months, wish I didn't take off on Monday or I would be out there with y'all on thurs.. I need some cool fishing partners.. with that said I may be out there on Friday again after work or SAT prob friday though if it happens..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok, I just packed up the bag, and cleared it with the wife.. IT'S ON! I'll be there anywhere between 330-4pm and will probably stay till at least 2 hours after high tide.. So that's around 8:45pm... Im sure you guys have heard it a million times.. I'll be the short black guy (lol), and my fishing partner will be the Ghetto Postal Carrier.. Just think of Shrek with a postal uniform on and you wont miss him.. LMAO


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> and my fishing partner will be the Ghetto Postal Carrier.. Just think of Shrek with a postal uniform on and you wont miss him.. LMAO


Hey Bubbles 
It's going to be funny watching MJ chimp throwing 4&bait


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LoL


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I should be out there around 5:30-6pm


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys are crazy. Haven't you seen the weather for today?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

The weather is suppose to be nice. A little hot but it will cool off as the sun sets. Whats wrong with the weather?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Weather? You can't be serious...  I hope we dont have any weekend warriors on this board.. The best fishing is when the average angler is inside drinking his\her Hot Tea infront of his fireplace..


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh I love fishing when normal people are in front of a fireplace, but I'm not so keen on being out there when normal people are in front of a box fan. 



A little hot? It's going to be mid 90s.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol...the only thing I'm concerned with is traffic.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

and not making too much of an ass outta myself as I try to learn to use my breakaway cannon casting device thingy...and getting snagged on the lighthouse...damn thing is too close.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

MetroMan said:


> and not making too much of an ass outta myself as I try to learn to use my breakaway cannon casting device thingy..



trying new stuff for the first time in public is always a risk.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol I know right!


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's gonna be a late one for me. I have something to do with the wife that I cant get out of :-( I wont make it there until around 10pm.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Everybody wear your hard hats because we are not sure how well MetroMan will be able to cast with his new assistance. LOL! MetroMan you just make sure you set up by the Jetty away from the point so nobody gets a concussion from a 3 or 4 oz sinker that your cast didnt go as expected. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

95 degrees with a chance of lead showers? No thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe Saturday.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL...funny!


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ima be heading out there in a hour where is the point or were should i fish never been there b4


----------



## OPEN2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just go easy on the cannon the first time or two. For me wrapping one way works, and wrapping the other way does not give a good release.
openboat


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*hope this helps*



croaker83 said:


> ima be heading out there in a hour where is the point or were should i fish never been there b4


As you drive down the road from the entrance you will make a left onto the road that leads to the small boat launch. You'll pass the first left and turn left after the first parking area on the same side. Park and head straight out across the sand. I'd angle to the right as there is a snag monster out there......


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ill be wearin a LA hat say wasup whoevers out there name is ramon


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

OK Ramon. I will have on a Red shirt and shades


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

OPEN2 said:


> Just go easy on the cannon the first time or two. For me wrapping one way works, and wrapping the other way does not give a good release.
> openboat


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Wow lots of ppl comin out think imma have to come out hope I can find a spot on the point should be there around 6 or 7. kmw save me a spot


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in traffic in Annapolis on rt 50 right now


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heading out in a hr. I'll be the one in camocluage pants w/ camo sweater and wifey by my side


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

staylo17 said:


> Heading out in a hr. I'll be the one in camocluage pants w/ camo sweater and wifey by my side


pants and a sweater?

have you been outside today?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

_________\o/_____/\____________


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

:fishing:Good luck guys!!!!:fishing:


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> pants and a sweater?
> 
> have you been outside today?


Camo pants and a t shirt:redface: correction


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, So how did it go lastnight?

GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It was a decent evening out there. 6 of us fished into the night. Myself, foursteps24. Andre, kmw, croaker83, and out4thebigone. We chit chatted and caught the occasional bluefish. The early arrivers were easily catching bait spot on every cast. The blues were biting sporadically through the evening. I left at 10:45 with two blues at 11" each. Foursteps damn near limited out, leaving with 7...three shy. He caught one @ 17.5"...nice fish! There was a Hispanic guy there tearing them up! He left after reaching his limit of blues. 

It was a perfect evening out there. Big moon, clear skies, light breeze, mild temps. 

Oh...and I love my cannon casting device. Maybe one day I'll be able to cast like kmw...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know about that.. my casting was off last night.. I think it was my body telling me to go home and lay down... IT was nice seeing you and meeting foursteps... Im serious about getting you guys on the SURF this fall..



MetroMan said:


> It was a decent evening out there. 6 of us fished into the night. Myself, foursteps24. Andre, kmw, croaker83, and out4thebigone. We chit chatted and caught the occasional bluefish. The early arrivers were easily catching bait spot on every cast. The blues were biting sporadically through the evening. I left at 10:45 with two blues at 11" each. Foursteps damn near limited out, leaving with 7...three shy. He caught one @ 17.5"...nice fish! There was a Hispanic guy there tearing them up! He left after reaching his limit of blues.
> 
> It was a perfect evening out there. Big moon, clear skies, light breeze, mild temps.
> 
> Oh...and I love my cannon casting device. Maybe one day I'll be able to cast like kmw...


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to chit chat with you guys last night. Me and the wife went far left of the point, I didn't want to crowd anyone and plus i'm still working on my casting skills and it's hard to tell where its going at night. I planned on walking the right side seeing who was out from the form but i spent most of time re rigging from the snag monster  and then the wife was getting restless cause we weren't seeing any action and we both had to get up early. So, we got there at 8, left at 1030 with a small spot that ended up bait chunks with no luck on anything else.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a ball out there with you guys. That was my first time meeting everybody besides MetroMan but I must say I have added a few more crazy brothas to my "fishing buddy friends list". The weather was perfect out there even though a little hot when we showed up catching bait fish but that quickly went away once the sun started setting. I managed 7 blues with the biggest at 17.5 inches and the other six were all around 11 inches. Im looking forward to going back out so hit me up anytime.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> I had a ball out there with you guys. That was my first time meeting everybody besides MetroMan but I must say I have added a few more crazy brothas to my "fishing buddy friends list". The weather was perfect out there even though a little hot when we showed up catching bait fish but that quickly went away once the sun started setting. I managed 7 blues with the biggest at 17.5 inches and the other six were all around 11 inches. Im looking forward to going back out so hit me up anytime.


nice!!!! wishing I was there.
BTW what is the limit on Blues is it 7 per person?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

No its 10. Probably could have stayed a little longer and got the last 3 but I will keep those for next time. I left at 10. got there at 4 and used the first 2 hours catching bait.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thnx for the reports. wish i could have joined you guys.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Almost forgot.. It was also nice meeting you too, Croaker83...


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

yea kmw nice meeting you too


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

anybody gonna be back out there tomorrow evening?


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job guys. Wish I could have made it too.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

well... never been to the park, but i'm headed up tomorrow afternoon. be there around 5. i'll be the guy in the camo boonie cap catching all the fish. :fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Foursteps bowed up ...It was nice meet you too ...I didn't catch anyting but a breeze and a very good time


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

awesome pic. that must have been the 17"


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> well... never been to the park, but i'm headed up tomorrow afternoon. be there around 5. i'll be the guy in the camo boonie cap catching all the fish. :fishing:


I might be heading out there Saturday around 5ish. It's been a real long time for me too.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

well stop by and say hi.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

*The snag monster at SPSP*

I know there was a thread on this a while back but can someone help us out. On google maps, at the point, is the snag monster straight out or a little to the right or left? Also do we need to cast a good distance for the blues?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

fished thursday from 4pm till fri 5 am caught 8 blues between 12 and 15 inch good luck fellas


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

The snag is just to the left of the point but after the point straightens out you are fine. It is a very small space were the snag is. For some reason there were a couple of anglers at this location which is just to the left were we were and they never got snagged. As far as casting for the blues goes they seem to be out a good ways and in a little closer. Some people was getting them casting very far but my I wasnt casting nearly as far and got my 7. I was casting maybe 50-75 yards and got mine. I think these blues come in shallow water as the sun sets because a few times I saw bait literally popping out of the water about 30 yards out. Just do the best you can with your cast and you should get them.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Fished Thursday night from 6pm to 5am it was a beautiful nite. Me n croaker step up on the left of the point beside kmw,metro,dre n 4step. Caught 7 blues 1 wp n 1 striper b4 12 but to small cut spot n shrimp. It was nice meeting u 4step n metroman n it was good fishin wit kmw n andre again. Kmw it ok to be scared of the big surf everybody have there fears lol. Let me kno When u ready to face ur fears


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Man, I see you're going to fit in well with us.. Cause the one thing we like to do is talk S$#%.. LMAO... Seriously I plan to start hitting the surf in October, so it would be sweet if we could all meet up and follow each other down there..


BTW.. The dudes I run with are ANTI- Poaching!!!!! LOL


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

almost time to head out. hope i'll see some of you guys out there.

just look for the hat.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> almost time to head out. hope i'll see some of you guys out there.
> 
> just look for the hat.


About to head out too. A cold front is supposed to come in and cool the water. Some say that this would slow down fishing. At least for Bass, not too sure about salt fish. I'll let you know how it goes tonight.
Does anyone have any science on what cold fronts will do for fishing salt water fish. Maybe on a new thread.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

With Blues you should be fine with the cold front. Water temps will stay high enough. Good Luck


----------

